# Should I brine a Brisket?



## chris a (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everyone, how's it going?
I'm smoking my first brisket for my Lady's birthday tomorrow and I'm prepareing it tonight.  I'm wondering if i need to brine it or what.  I'm reading that you should at some web sites and not to in others.  If I do, then what's a good brine to use?  I bought a 5.9 pound center cut brisket.
Thanks for you help and advise.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

center cut brisket????........not sure of what that is........is it the flat or the point?

no one i have read on here tho.....brines the brisket.........maybe a boston butt..........


----------



## chris a (Dec 17, 2007)

On the package it say's flat. I just wanted to be sure that I'm doing this right and don't forget something too late.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, you have a "piece" of the flat.......
No, don't bother brining, smoke to about 185 or when a probe slides in like butter, wrap and rest, should be pretty good eat's!!


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 17, 2007)

some folks do brine brisket, but that would potenialy turn it into a corned beef or pastromi. some people marinade briskets in a red wine and rub, my self just rub it and smoke it.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

k.........just give it a good rub.........

if you can......place a container under it to collect any juices for au juis, however you spell it........

foil it at 170/ take it off at 200.........wrap it in a blanket to rest.......hour at least for me...........poke a hole in the foil to collect any further juices.......then slice cross the grain.......which may change several times throughout the flat.........what i do.......is before i rub it.....if the grain runs at a angle......to slice the tip of the flat off.......perpicular to the grain.....so IF you can't see the grain when it comes time to slice.......you can cut parrell to the cutoff tip........if that makes sense..........


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

i HEARD that bout you


but yeah.......what buzz said.....brined brisket can be corned or paster-reni-strami.........lol


----------



## chris a (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the help.  I'll let ya' know how it turned out. Again thanks.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't let us know..........show us!!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 17, 2007)

what bubba said........Q-VIEW!!!!!!


----------

